# Bye



## Noitora (Nov 28, 2008)

The world is a nice place to be.
so....bye bye bad thoughts


----------



## BiscuitBee (Nov 28, 2008)

Take care Noitora!  See you again 'sometime'


----------



## Banger (Nov 28, 2008)

bye.

(this is not a one word post)


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 28, 2008)

Noitora no, think about what I said in the PM to you man!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Se agapoume, meine mazi mas!


----------



## EmperorOfCanada (Nov 28, 2008)

I assume you didnt post me there because you were saving me for a super duper PM. Awww *blushes* how sweet!

Take care!


----------



## science (Nov 28, 2008)

y?

(this is not a one letter post)


----------



## granville (Nov 28, 2008)

Did I miss something? Don't leave man!


----------



## da_head (Nov 28, 2008)

EmperorOfCanada said:
			
		

> I assume you didnt post me there because you were saving me for a super duper PM. Awww *blushes* how sweet!
> 
> Take care!


+1

are u leavin just cuz u got hacked? don't go!!

edit: nvm!


----------



## Banger (Nov 28, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> EmperorOfCanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+3, sad to see him go but if he really wants to, can not chain him to the forums. Or can we?


Also science you are a sly one!


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 28, 2008)

I'd rather you'd didn't go, and a certain someone else did as where you have been a great help to us here this other person has been a twat.

I hope nothing that has happened today has made you leave.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 28, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> I'd rather you'd didn't go, and a certain someone else did as where you have been a great help to us here this other person has been a twat.
> 
> I hope nothing that has happened today has made you leave.



He contributes so much, more then I ever could, I dont think he realises how many people love him here.

Mian mera tha pinoume krasi me souglakia stin Athina!


----------



## wilddenim (Nov 28, 2008)

You quit because your account was hacked just for few minutes? We have dealt with it. You didn't had to 'quit' and say be back sometimes. 

But all the best, nice talking to you on IRC. See you.


----------



## granville (Nov 28, 2008)

Yes, if anyone pissed off Noitora and that caused him to leave, I've got just two things to say to them:

1-





2-





So just know that we think you are a really cool guy. So all the best to ya! Hope to have you back soon.


----------



## Orc (Nov 28, 2008)

Take care and drop by IRC once in sometimes.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 28, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> Take care and drop by IRC once in sometimes.


More herpes?


----------



## Shabadage (Nov 28, 2008)

Bwah?  I obviously missed something.

Sad to see you go man.  You've been a great source of information and this community will be hurt because of the loss!


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 28, 2008)

Please Noitora, Don't leave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



We gonna miss you, you are a very good friend


----------



## Issac (Nov 28, 2008)

Oh.... Then I don't have anyone to ask for translation help anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks for all you've helped me with!!

Sad to see ya go, but You'll be back.. I can feel it in my bones!


----------



## War (Nov 28, 2008)

What's with all the drama? What happened this time? :\


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 28, 2008)

War said:
			
		

> What's with all the drama? What happened this time? :\





Spoiler



I think he has also some problems with his account...
"He" said some things today, ... But was it Noitora?







Never Mind...


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 28, 2008)

this is worst than high school musical shit!!!
im sick of this!! 
bye noitara


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 28, 2008)

Damn Noity!  Hope you ain't gone too long mate or me and Minox my have to go all psycho - and have you seen how crazy he looks!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 28, 2008)

I got paranoid over those "Bye" threads, every time i see similar title on the front page, I'm afraid to see who's leaving..

This was very unpleasant surprise!!

Noitora, I wish you all the best 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I hope you'll get your shit together, and come back soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You'll surely be missed here..

I'll try to keep ROM hacking & translation section clean, so you'll enjoy it even more when you come back!!


Take it easy, and see you sometimes soon.....(feel free to contact me from time to time, if you ever feel like)


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 28, 2008)

Toni every time you leave for an hour a massive drama happens and people leave forever! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I think he'll be back, he just needs a break!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 29, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Toni every time you leave for an hour a massive drama happens and people leave forever!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ironically, but damn true..Few days ago, I leave for few hours, we almost loose Narin, today, I was on, and then off, when I connected, we had that problem with Prime and Noitora, I talked to him a bit, and now few hours later.....he's gone?!?!

Man, I'll have to start being here 24/7..


----------



## Banger (Nov 29, 2008)

Lets all blame Toni, we are going to have to chain him to a chair and have his browser refresh every x seconds to prevent things like this


----------



## Heran Bago (Nov 29, 2008)

Wow. Didn't see this one coming so quick.

Nice seeing you Noitora. You will be missed.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 29, 2008)

Banger said:
			
		

> Lets all blame Toni, we are going to have to chain him to a chair and have his browser refresh every x seconds to prevent things like this



Lmao I think were going to have to use his Biomechanical connections and hardwire some internets into his brain!


----------



## granville (Nov 29, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Banger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, he would probably enjoy that. He has bionic implants after all! There's only one way to punish Toni- make him wear his hair normally.

But we like him, so I will kill anyone who messes with him.


----------



## Heran Bago (Nov 29, 2008)

Just saw thread icon. Gotta go out with a smile~


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 29, 2008)

What happened? Judging by what others said, I assume you got hacked. Aww, how come I always miss out on stuff? Well, it's really sad to see you go, we all wish this 'break' wouldn't last forever! Good luck!


----------



## Zarkz (Nov 29, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buy 2 computers, leave one on every 12 hrs, turn one off, the other on, u dont actually have to be sitting, but it will say u r online! LOL
Next time u log out, who knows? U moght turn emo and leave urself!                J/K ( we cant lose more pplz! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
This is like the 3-5th(dont know the exact number) person that left/almost left this year!

I might leave, but no one would care, so I wouldnt, btw, I love this site


Edit: Didnt want to accidently bring up any old problems


----------



## Orc (Nov 29, 2008)

Yarjibo said:
			
		

> I remember the gender *crysis* earlier, recently , the Narin *crysis*, and know the noitora, there mgihtve been more!
> I might leave, but no one would care, so I wouldnt, btw, I love this site


That stupid game made people forget how to spell "*crisis*".

In my opinion, forum drama shouldn't be considered crises.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Nov 29, 2008)

NOOOOO! Noitora, why you got to leave? D: Don't make me drag your ass back here.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pycoblaster better not leave afterwards or I'm leaving!


----------



## Gaisuto (Nov 29, 2008)

Well I'll just say everyone is blowing this way out of proportion, he's not leaving on bad terms or out of spite of anyone or anything. So let's just leave it at that.


----------



## kaizer ryo (Nov 29, 2008)

Aw.....i just got a new computer.You still wanna leave?


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Nov 29, 2008)

But whos gonna finish the gbatemp game now!!


----------



## Noitora (Nov 29, 2008)

Good and bad news pals, I was supposed to start working today and that was the reason I was going to quit, but that dumbass who was going to hire me said that someone who was working previously there will start working there instead of me, I bet he's lying so the good news is that I'll remain in Gbatemp and the bad news is that I'm broke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 29, 2008)

O rly? So you come back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Sometimes)


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 29, 2008)

welcome back noitora


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Nov 29, 2008)

time to put back your ava and sig


----------



## Law (Nov 29, 2008)

Why does everything always happen when I'm asleep?



			
				Noitora said:
			
		

> I'll remain in Gbatemp



Yay.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 29, 2008)

Veristical Blaze said:
			
		

> time to put back your ava and sig


Yeah...I guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I should have waited to see how things would have turned out before creating this topic.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 29, 2008)

Welcome Back!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 29, 2008)

This is one of the funniest things I've seen here..

I guess, I'm not cursed after all, both members remained here even though I wasn't online!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways, WELCOME BACK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Have a good time staying, and try not to leave again


----------



## Noitora (Nov 29, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> This is one of the funniest things I've seen here..
> 
> I guess, I'm not cursed after all, both members remained here even though I wasn't online!!
> 
> ...


I'll try not to leave and I'll try to be more helpful from now on


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 29, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> I'll try not to leave and I'll try to be more helpful from now on








 I can hardly see you _more_ helpful then you already are!! And, besides, I'd really like you not to leave!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 29, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Told you not to be hasty about saying your leaving!


----------



## Noitora (Nov 29, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I should have listened to you bro


----------



## teonintyfive (Nov 29, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Noitora no, think about what I said in the PM to you man!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When'd you learn greek


----------



## Noitora (Nov 29, 2008)

teonintyfive said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His instict drives him to, he only speaks English.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 29, 2008)

Well Im glad you stayed bro, its easy to get pissed off and announce you are leaving forever, loads of people have done it. Its also easy to just log into the temp when your sitting bored in front of a computer lol, which is where the problem with leaving lies! 



			
				teonintyfive said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dont know Greek, I only speak America man!  

America is the best language!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 29, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Well Im glad you stayed bro, its easy to get pissed off and announce you are leaving forever, loads of people have done it. Its also easy to just log into the temp when your sitting bored in front of a computer lol, which is where the problem with leaving lies!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


america is actually a country  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




noitara: welcome back


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 29, 2008)

America is actually a continent!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 29, 2008)

America is actually a name


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 29, 2008)

Nice Noity!  Even if you're working you still shouldn't say your leaving, you could log on once a week or month or something.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 29, 2008)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> America is actually a name



Im Croatian!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(so are you)


----------



## Noitora (Nov 29, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Nice Noity!  Even if you're working you still shouldn't say your leaving, you could log on once a week or month or something.


It would have been really tiring with school+job :/ I would prefer  to sleep in my spare time


----------



## Densetsu (Nov 29, 2008)

What an interesting turn of events  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, I'm glad you're not leaving after all...you and I have some translating work to do!  Welcome back!  

@p1ngpong & DarkRey: I'm an American, therefore I speak Americanese.  Just like Chinese people speak Chinese.  



Spoiler



There's no such language as "Chinese"


----------



## Rigle (Nov 29, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Psycoblaster (We'll be in touch though), Miruki (You too), Darthenemesis (The same), HernanZh, kryss, Narin, Orc, p1ngpong, TheSpade, Densetsu3000, Donryu, FAST6191, DieForIt, thedicemaster, Law, Mei-o, aznanimefreak1, Kaizer ryo, War, Gaisuto, Toni Plutonij, boojumz, dice, BiscuitBee, Locotes, Raiyu245, Vulpes Abnocto, WildWon, kazuki_pl.
> 
> Have a nice time guys, I'll be back sometime
> 
> ...







I'm feeling ill for first time in this month...
Do you leave this forum forever or for a little bit time?
I hope that this "bye!" could become to "see you later!"
I'll always remember you, Noitora.
Thanks for all Translations! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Your partner from Spain, Rigle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





EDIT: Oh, shit...wait...

Welcome another time, Noitora


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 29, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dunno, youngsters these days with the lack of energy!  I remember when I was a kid, I had to wake up at midnight, walk 2000 miles to school (uphill both ways too), get home at 10pm, then I'd have to work for 22 hours down a mine, and still have to be up by midnight the night before.  I dunno, you youngsters have it so easy now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nah, if you're too tired it's understandable - working and school can be pretty hectic.  Glad to see our resident Zoolander is staying though!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 29, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TrolleyDave when you where a child did the work you so hard you would die in your sleep? But then you would have to resurrect yourself a few hours later to fetch some water from the depths of a canyon? Cos you know kids these days, once they die they can be bothered to work!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Noitoras back!!!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 29, 2008)

rigle93: i would suggest to read a few post above urs 
XD


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 29, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave when you where a child did the work you so hard you would die in your sleep? But then you would have to resurrect yourself a few hours later to fetch some water from the depths of a canyon? Cos you know kids these days, once they die they can be bothered to work!








  No way back when I was a kid there used to be younger kids who's job it was to roam endlessly around Britain reviving people so they could go to work and earn money to pay the queen for lettng us live on her holiday island.  They're called the ambulance service now.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Nov 29, 2008)

I knew Noitora wouldn't leave. He loves GBATemp too much. wb Noitora.


----------



## Rigle (Nov 29, 2008)

Oh, shit...wait...

Welcome another time, Noitora


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 29, 2008)

Lol you really are behind on the drama man!


----------



## kaizer ryo (Nov 30, 2008)

Yay your back


----------



## Noitora (Nov 30, 2008)

kaizer ryo said:
			
		

> Yay your back


Yes, I'm back after this long journey.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 30, 2008)

SON OF A BITCH! DONT LEAVE!!!!

Damn.. >< Sux ass man.


----------



## pasc (Nov 30, 2008)

meh...


----------



## Noitora (Nov 30, 2008)

Ducky said:
			
		

> SON OF A BITCH! DONT LEAVE!!!!
> 
> Damn.. >< Sux ass man.








 who are you?


----------



## Veho (Nov 30, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> I dunno, youngsters these days with the lack of energy!  I remember when I was a kid, I had to wake up at midnight, walk 2000 miles to school (uphill both ways too), get home at 10pm, then I'd have to work for 22 hours down a mine, and still have to be up by midnight the night before.


Hah, that's nothing! We used to live in a lake! We ate gravel! We had to wake up at ten in the evening _the previous day_ to get to work on time!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 30, 2008)

Veho said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Remember time when I had to wear you on my shoulders just because you were too weak to walk all that way to the work, and we didn't have water so we........you know....

Ufff, that was really bad time for Croatia (and us)!


----------



## Veho (Nov 30, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Remember time when I had to wear you on my shoulders just because you were too weak to walk all that way to the work, and we didn't have water so we........you know....


I can legally answer that I know of instances of such things happening, in Croatia, maybe, but I shall neither admit nor deny my involvement is said or similar doings.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 30, 2008)

What the...? D:


----------



## Ducky (Nov 30, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Ducky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm no one.. Yet everyone.. ... -cut the attitude , anyway , Im in favor of many people here who dont know me , i'm just reading alot and not posting much so you probably have no idea who I am... but your cool , So why do you mind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 30, 2008)

Ducky said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I don't mind, I just haven't seen you before


----------

